# Neostylis Lou Sneary 'Bluebird'



## goldenrose (Dec 3, 2011)

Woo Hoo! 5 spikes this year! Despite me breaking the first one & the tip of one of these.


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice!! I wish my neo would bloom!!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Well done Rose!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunning color! Very nice.


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonderful! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful. I wish mine would bloom like that.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2011)

A beauty! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it !
That's lot of pop vs. amount of leaves.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice, wonderful plant
Best regards, Gina


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2011)

Impressive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a very impressive blooming, I don't know if they are fragrant but if they are you can surely smell it through the whole house.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2011)

I love it!! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2011)

Marc said:


> That's a very impressive blooming, I don't know if they are fragrant but if they are you can surely smell it through the whole house.



It is a very fragrant hybrid !


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! I really love this little guy, I killed one years ago & was a bit gun shy but when I saw it at Ernie's, it was such a husky plant & the price was right so I had to try again!


SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful. I wish mine would bloom like that.


Give it time, with your skill & GH it will! I got it 6/2010, 2 growths & last year at this time it produced 2 spikes. I was really surprised to get 6 this time & it started a 3rd growth. It's in a net pot, in sphag, I let it dry out between waterings, then soak it for about 15min. It's at the south end of the GH which is shaded by 2 pm in the summer. 



Erythrone said:


> It is a very fragrant hybrid !


That's the one thing that's disappointing, it hasn't been fragrant  I'm gonna put it back in the GH & see if that will make a difference.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy cow, is that ever nice. Clearly a very happy plant! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, Rose. It sounds like our cultures are similar. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Thanks guys! I really love this little guy, I killed one years ago & was a bit gun shy but when I saw it at Ernie's, it was such a husky plant & the price was right so I had to try again!
> 
> Give it time, with your skill & GH it will! I got it 6/2010, 2 growths & last year at this time it produced 2 spikes. I was really surprised to get 6 this time & it started a 3rd growth. It's in a net pot, in sphag, I let it dry out between waterings, then soak it for about 15min. It's at the south end of the GH which is shaded by 2 pm in the summer.
> 
> ...



Strange. This clone is fragrant here!


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2011)

The experience that I have with fragrant orchids is that they really need some nice warmth to produce their odour.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 6, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------

